# Handblown Etter Poire bottle



## Wayfaerer (Jun 24, 2013)

A regular customer at the tavern I work at brought me a very interesting gift tonight.  This bottle has apparently survived multiple relocations, but he didn't wish to move it again and passed it on to me.

 The bottle is of Etter Poire Williams pear brandy.  It's fairly thin glass, with a cork that is topped with red wax with a Swiss insignia.  The bottle is round, except for the area around the (presumably hand-painted) Swiss insignia in the middle - that part is set in, and flattens where the image is.

 At the bottom of the bottle, it says Etter Suisse, handcrafted by Peter Schreiber.  I have not been able to find any information other than that - not so much as another image of the same bottle or anything similar except some very limited information on a Schreiber-made bottle of Etter's Framboise liqueur.  I don't see anything else on the bottle that would indicate its age.  I believe it was purchased somewhere in Europe, most likely in the '90s.  I promised the customer (who is retiring to Florida in 2 weeks) that I would do my best to find more information on the bottle before he left.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Way. Welcome. I'm not trying to be rude, but something that was purchased in the 1990s is really not an antique. Well, maybe someone here will be able to help anyway. If it were me, the first thing I would do is pour a tiny bit into a glass, sniff it and if everything seems good, taste it. If it is good - enjoy, make some cool cocktails. If not, dump it and display the bottle somewhere if you like it. Best of luck learning more.


----------



## Wayfaerer (Jun 24, 2013)

I do apologize if I'm pushing forum guidelines; trying to cast out every reasonable line that I can since time is limited and my personal search has turned up basically nothing on the bottle or its maker.  Thanks for taking the time to look!

 Oh, and the booze is still good


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

The bottle itself has no collectibility, the contents are the only value, wish I had better news...


----------



## Wayfaerer (Jun 24, 2013)

I suppose that would explain the dearth of information on it and its maker from other sources.  Thanks for your time; it's still a unique-looking bottle that will make a nice display piece.  And also the first eau-de-vie i've ever tried, which is an interesting experience in itself.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Wayfaerer,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. I doubt very much if your bottle is "hand made." Etter seems to go in for some extravagant bottles.

Etter Distillery




From.​


----------



## Wayfaerer (Jun 24, 2013)

That they do; the only reason I suspect it may indeed be handmade is that it indicates it on the bottle (though he may have handcrafted the design, which then went to production), it is unusually thin and the dimple in the recessed bottom is off-center.

 I don't know why this didn't occur to me earlier, but I suppose it would make a lot of sense to contact Etter directly.


----------

